# Charity cutting for Interfaith Caregivers-- April 17 2010



## grandpatractor (Mar 21, 2010)

It will be at the One Shot Ranch about 5 miles north of Grantsburg on CTH F.
We will be cutting some blown over oaks and hauling them to the edge of the property. 

Maybe we can meet at Dales restaurant at 7:00 for those that want to eat breakfast and be at the property around 8:00. Dales is right on St HWY 70 just west of the stoplight. 

I will bring my skidsteer along.

We did some scouting of the property today. WetGunPowder and his son were leading the way.





This is what most of what we will be cutting looks like.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 21, 2010)

*some more pics*

When you head north of town and you see this, you just went too far. 





The Ranch





Believe it or not! Three full size guys can fit in the front of a Toyota. I barely got in.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 21, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Believe it or not! Three full size guys can fit in the front of a Toyota. I barely got in.:hmm3grin2orange:




For some reason I have an image of sardines stuck in my head.........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 21, 2010)

valekbrothers said:


> For some reason I have an image of sardines stuck in my head.........:hmm3grin2orange:



It helped to roll down the windows.


----------



## MostShady1 (Mar 21, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> It helped to roll down the windows.



windows, nothing, i'd have rode in the bed!


----------



## woodbooga (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm missing something. I clicked on the link in your sig and it brought me back to this thread. What's the objective of the event? Seems from what I assume to be a swell thing.


----------



## loadthestove (Mar 22, 2010)

Sure wish it was closer,would love to be a part of something like this..


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 22, 2010)

woodbooga said:


> I'm missing something. I clicked on the link in your sig and it brought me back to this thread. What's the objective of the event? Seems from what I assume to be a swell thing.



Interfaith Caregivers are a volunteer group that help the eldery remain in their homes as long as they can. We have helped them in the past by donating wood cut at Grandpatractor's GTG's and we will be donating all of this wood also.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 22, 2010)

I have some other things going on later in the day, but I'm sure gonna try for some time in the morning at least.

I hope to see many of you there.

Woodbooga, here is my post from some cutting we did for them in early March. It might fill in some more details for you: Firewooding for Charity thread


----------



## Beefie (Mar 22, 2010)

*Count me IN*

I will be there, do you have address for the place we will be cutting at. I can punch it in to the work trucks gps to see how long it will take me to get up there. 

What will we needing for equipment besides chainsaws,fuel,baroil and PPE. I Could bring my 6 wheeler it works really well for hauling stuff from tree to tree. I could also bring my Logrite cant hook with the log stand real back and chain saver.

I will me coming from the fox-cities area if anybody wants to car pool.

Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 22, 2010)

Beefie said:


> I will be there, do you have address for the place we will be cutting at. I can punch it in to the work trucks gps to see how long it will take me to get up there.
> 
> What will we needing for equipment besides chainsaws,fuel,baroil and PPE. I Could bring my 6 wheeler it works really well for hauling stuff from tree to tree. I could also bring my Logrite cant hook with the log stand real back and chain saver.
> 
> ...



6 wheeler would come in handy in these woods. The trees are spread around a bit and they aren't very accessible by pickup.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 22, 2010)

valekbrothers said:


> For some reason I have an image of sardines stuck in my head.........:hmm3grin2orange:



:agree2::agree2:


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 22, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> When you head north of town and you see this, you just went too far.



Hmmmmmmmmmmm.................................Jack for me !!!




.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 23, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## MN Ripper (Mar 23, 2010)

Count me in! Sounds like great way to spend a Saturday morning. So GT we just park by the buildings in your picture or drive back in the woods?


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 23, 2010)

MN Ripper said:


> Count me in! Sounds like great way to spend a Saturday morning. So GT we just park by the buildings in your picture or drive back in the woods?



We'll be parking right about where I put the marker. That is about where we will be piling the wood. Full size pickup will be a little tight. I'll have a skidsteer and 4 wheeler with me.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 23, 2010)

*The list so far!*

This is who I think is coming so far.

WetGunPowder
Heavy Fuel
Beefie
Steve NW WI
thorcw
woodyman
MN Ripper
Grandpatractor


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 24, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> This is who I think is coming so far.
> 
> WetGunPowder
> Heavy Fuel
> ...



With the addition of some non-AS members we should have quite a group!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone coming up through the Somerset/New Richmond/Osceola area with a big enough trailer to haul a 6000# tractor? 

I had a friend with a fifth wheeler lined up, but he had to back out due to family stuff. I'm thinking a tractor might help a lot with the blowdowns we'll be seeing. I'm thinking narrow front M farmall would get around good up there.

If not, I think I can get ATV and trailer at least.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 24, 2010)

I should be able to make it as of right now. I can bring my 4-wheeler with me too.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 25, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Anyone coming up through the Somerset/New Richmond/Osceola area with a big enough trailer to haul a 6000# tractor?
> 
> I had a friend with a fifth wheeler lined up, but he had to back out due to family stuff. I'm thinking a tractor might help a lot with the blowdowns we'll be seeing. I'm thinking narrow front M farmall would get around good up there.
> 
> If not, I think I can get ATV and trailer at least.



I've got another skiddy lined up hopefully with a grapple attachment. Also the BIL has a Farmall C with a HD 5x8 trailer that is coming also.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 25, 2010)

*How wide is the M*

Steve how wide is your farmall M . My traier is 77" wide between the fenders might be able to haul it if I would bring the big trailer . It looks like ther will be a pretty good crew of guys showing up. How is that area for ticks?

Beefie


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 25, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> I've got another skiddy lined up hopefully with a grapple attachment. Also the BIL has a Farmall C with a HD 5x8 trailer that is coming also.



OK, I'll see about bringing the ATV and wood trailer then. Perhaps you might ummm, "demo" that UTV you got sitting in the showroom? 



Beefie said:


> Steve how wide is your farmall M . My traier is 77" wide between the fenders might be able to haul it if I would bring the big trailer . It looks like ther will be a pretty good crew of guys showing up. How is that area for ticks?
> 
> Beefie



Set on 76" centers, so probably close to 90" overall. Thanks for the thought anyway. Not sure how the ticks will be up there, but at least "here", 40 miles south, ticks were almost non existent most of the year last year, hope it will be the same this year - hate the little buggars. Hopefully the skeeters won't be out yet either.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 25, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> OK, I'll see about bringing the ATV and wood trailer then. Perhaps you might ummm, "demo" that UTV you got sitting in the showroom?
> 
> 
> 
> Set on 76" centers, so probably close to 90" overall. Thanks for the thought anyway. Not sure how the ticks will be up there, but at least "here", 40 miles south, ticks were almost non existent most of the year last year, hope it will be the same this year - hate the little buggars. Hopefully the skeeters won't be out yet either.



The sand flies ought to be out by then!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 25, 2010)

Is anyone going to be passing by/near Colfax,WI? I left a hydraulic cylinder at JD's place and probably won't make it on the 17th. I was wondering if someone could drop it off on their way home. Otherwise I will have to wait until I can make it back up there.


----------



## Hal0012 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Just kind of curious..........*

The charity cuttting coming up is the subject. The property you're going to have the upcoming cutting on is the one shot ranch. That used to be owned by the Dosch family. At one time, I and one of the Doshes offspring, named Steve, owned what was then the first place on North Refuge road, right across from his families place. Steve still lives there, although the original cabin was torn down and he rebuilt. I'm just curious if the Dosch family still owns One Shot Ranch. Old Joe Dosch is long gone, But I'm not sure about Bob and Lee, Steves uncles. I have no idea if any of your members are related. I used to hunt that area, as long back as the mid sixties. I know the original One Shot Ranch, which burned down a number of years ago, but they rebuilt it. Let me know, ok. Thanksl.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 26, 2010)

Hal0012 said:


> The charity cuttting coming up is the subject. The property you're going to have the upcoming cutting on is the one shot ranch. That used to be owned by the Dosch family. At one time, I and one of the Doshes offspring, named Steve, owned what was then the first place on North Refuge road, right across from his families place. Steve still lives there, although the original cabin was torn down and he rebuilt. I'm just curious if the Dosch family still owns One Shot Ranch. Old Joe Dosch is long gone, But I'm not sure about Bob and Lee, Steves uncles. I have no idea if any of your members are related. I used to hunt that area, as long back as the mid sixties. I know the original One Shot Ranch, which burned down a number of years ago, but they rebuilt it. Let me know, ok. Thanksl.



Yes, the Dosch family still owns it. 
Boyd(Steve's cousin) is WetGunPowder on this site.
We will be piling the wood right across the road from Steve.
You can come on up too!!


----------



## Beefie (Mar 28, 2010)

Do we have any more people interested in coming up for a good cause.

Beefie


----------



## MN Ripper (Mar 29, 2010)

What length bar would you recommend for this event? 

I've got a bad habit of taking way to many extras with me when I go somewhere to cut and the last thing I should be doing is wasting time making trips lugging my gear into the woods.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 29, 2010)

A few of these will take a long bar. I'll be running a 28" on my 7900. 
Most of them will only need a 20" though.
I prefer my 28 because I hate to bend over if I don't have to.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 29, 2010)

I also have my 044 setup with the 28" bar , the 20" bar is in my saw box just in case I need it. The other two saw's will be wearing what they have setup in my Sig. I don't think The 090G will be ready to go for that weekend. Still trying to locate a .404 sprocket for it , and then I will need a bar and chain. The way everthing is going it should be a good time. 

Beefie


----------



## woodyman (Mar 29, 2010)

J.D. how small in diameter will we be limbing to?I love to limb


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 30, 2010)

woodyman said:


> J.D. how small in diameter will we be limbing to?I love to limb



I'd imagine down to 3-4 inches.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 30, 2010)

How many cord do you think we will need to cut. I am use to cutting down to 1.5" for limbing , that way you always have kindling wood to restart your fire.Seems like I am using a lot of kindling now, just a fire every other day to get the chill out of the house.

Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 30, 2010)

Beefie said:


> How many cord do you think we will need to cut. I am use to cutting down to 1.5" for limbing , that way you always have kindling wood to restart your fire.Seems like I am using a lot of kindling now, just a fire every other day to get the chill out of the house.
> 
> Beefie



We'll have to see what size of a crew shows up. I don't know how many cord it will be. Looks to be a couple dozen medium oak trees that are tipped over.
We'll just cut till we get tired or done. No pressure !


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 30, 2010)

Ill be there hopefully with a new friend.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 30, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Ill be there hopefully with a new friend.



Male, female, or animal?:monkey:


----------



## Beefie (Mar 30, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Male, female, or animal?:monkey:



opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 31, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Male, female, or animal?:monkey:



1. Im hoping to have an 066.
2. I got a new gearman shepard/ husky mix needs some woods training.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Apr 1, 2010)

is anybody passing Colfax?


----------



## Beefie (Apr 2, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn::chainsawguy:

I thought there might be more people interested in this.

Beefie


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 2, 2010)

We should have a good sized crew of both AS and non AS members. Thanks to all here who plan on joining in!


----------



## Thorcw (Apr 2, 2010)

YES the 066 should be joining me


----------



## isaaccarlson (Apr 2, 2010)

Is anyone going to be driving within 30 minutes of Colfax?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 3, 2010)

woodyman said:


> J.D. how small in diameter will we be limbing to?I love to limb



Woody, I'll volunteer to help with limbing duties. That little 420 I got is so much fun to play with the bigger saws are starting to complain!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 4, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Woody, I'll volunteer to help with limbing duties. That little 420 I got is so much fun to play with the bigger saws are starting to complain!



Which chain ya got on that steve? That 91 VXL does pretty good.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 4, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Which chain ya got on that steve? That 91 VXL does pretty good.



Gotta pick up some of the VXL. Right now it's got a Total brand non safety that came with it, actually cuts pretty decent with nice chips. Probably got 2 tanks on it right now between sharpenings.

Not sure where Jazz picked that chain up at, I don't think I've seen any Total around here in a long long time.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 4, 2010)

Just saw this thread.

Count me in. I'll be the one with Stihls sticking out all over a rusty blue 1985 Chevy Silverado 4x4. I used to live in Milltown and drove Hwy. 35 a lot. It'll feel like old times, not to mention there's no big oak up here. Nice to bury the Stihls in the heavy stuff from time to time -- and for a great cause.  

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## Beefie (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome aboard Stihlyinely. Always nice to have more Stihl saws showing up

Beefie


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 4, 2010)

Thought Stihly would be competition for Beefie for the long haul competition, but google maps shows Ely to Gburg at 197 miles, (If your old Chev is like my 85 was, that's about exactly a tank of gas!) and not sure of Beefie's exact location, but I remember the Fox Valley area, so I punched in Green Bay, and came up with 295 miles.

Stihly, every time I hear the Ely tourism ads on the radio about selling naming rights to all the landmarks up there, I think of ya! Radio ad Link


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 4, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Thought Stihly would be competition for Beefie for the long haul competition, but google maps shows Ely to Gburg at 197 miles, (If your old Chev is like my 85 was, that's about exactly a tank of gas!) and not sure of Beefie's exact location, but I remember the Fox Valley area, so I punched in Green Bay, and came up with 295 miles.
> 
> Stihly, every time I hear the Ely tourism ads on the radio about selling naming rights to all the landmarks up there, I think of ya! Radio ad Link



Steve, my old Chevy gets about 165-175 miles on a tank. It's set up for dual tanks, but one was missing when I bought the truck and I never bothered to replace it. Who'd have thought a 305 would be a gas guzzler? But that Rochester Quadjet does have a drinking problem.  

I'm a LaCrosse native, and as well as Milltown have also lived in Superior. Spent most of my summers growing up on the Gparents' dairy farm outside Eastman (near Prairie du Chein). Always feels nice to cross the border back into Cheeseland.  

Maybe I'll throw some of my camera gear in as well so there are some pics to chronicle the event. Photography is what I do for a living (www.stevefossimages.com) Problem is, I'll want to cut, not shoot.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 4, 2010)

You can cut wood , then take some pics, then cut some wood, then take some pics, etc, etc.
Can you show us StihlyinEly how you put that chain on backwards again, I am sure the group would like to see it.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 4, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Can you show us StihlyinEly how you put that chain on backwards again, I am sure the group would like to see it.



Kiss my _what,_ Beefie? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

Sounds like this is going to be my kind of crowd.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 4, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Kiss my _what,_ Beefie? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Sounds like this is going to be my kind of crowd.



You should talk to Granpatractor and see if he has any room for you on friday night, I plan on coming up friday afternoon , that way I will be freash for cutting on saturday. Kind of a little GTG. Plus it will be a lot of B.S. going around. 

No I am not going to kiss you , maybe :fart: next to ya:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 4, 2010)

I may do that. We'll see. It's only a 3-hour drive. When is the cutting set to start?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 4, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> I may do that. We'll see. It's only a 3-hour drive. When is the cutting set to start?



Planning on breakfast at 7AM in Grantsburg and trying to be in the woods around 8 Was thinking of opening up the shack on Friday if anyone would like to stay there.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 4, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Planning on breakfast at 7AM in Grantsburg and trying to be in the woods around 8 Was thinking of opening up the shack on Friday if anyone would like to stay there.



Now that might be an option too. Is there power, water, shower?

Beefie


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 4, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Planning on breakfast at 7AM in Grantsburg and trying to be in the woods around 8 Was thinking of opening up the shack on Friday if anyone would like to stay there.



I like that. Hunting shack in spring = CHAINSAWS!  



Beefie said:


> Is there power, water, shower?



Dude, it's a shack! If it's got all those things, it's called a cabin. And if it's got more than a cabin, it's called a house. What, are you from Milwaukee or something? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in favor of a friday night safety meeting. My only question about the shack is:

HOW BIG IS THE BEER COOLER?

Putting chains on backwards is something anyone can do. Ask WGP for a demo of how to make a properly mounted chain feel like it's on backwards! They don't call him "Cuttindirt" for nothing!

This is why a Friday night safety meeting is important...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 5, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Now that might be an option too. Is there power, water, shower?
> 
> Beefie



Got power, water (from a hand pump in the sink), and an ice box that works well in late November but not so good in mid April. ALSO GOT A MINK LINED TOILET SEAT FOR THE TWO-HOLER out back, but it also works better in November than April!


----------



## woodyman (Apr 5, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Got power, water (from a hand pump in the sink), and an ice box that works well in late November but not so good in mid April. ALSO GOT A MINK LINED TOILET SEAT FOR THE TWO-HOLER out back, but it also works better in November than April!


 Is toilet paper available or bring your own?


----------



## Thorcw (Apr 5, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Is toilet paper available or bring your own?



Its probably make your own


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 5, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Is toilet paper available or bring your own?



Should be a roll in the coffee can-if the squirrels didn't get it!:jawdrop:


----------



## MN Ripper (Apr 5, 2010)

Beefie said:


> opcorn:opcorn::chainsawguy:
> 
> I thought there might be more people interested in this.
> 
> Beefie




With all the big cc Stihls & Dolmars coming to this maybe the question should be do Wet Gun Powder and GrandpaTractor have enough timber to keep these hungry saws fed? :jawdrop:


----------



## Beefie (Apr 6, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm in favor of a friday night safety meeting. My only question about the shack is:
> 
> HOW BIG IS THE BEER COOLER?
> 
> ...



Good ? how big is the beer cooler. I am all for a Friday night drinking meeting, eerrrr orrr what I meant to say was safety meeting . Got make sure everybody has ppe and no how to use it.

I bring some of Milwaukee's finest only 64 calories, got watch my girlish figure ya no.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

If we get enough people maybe a Friday night campfire/ cookout. What do ya think.

Beefie


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 6, 2010)

What's this cooler crap? It's probably going to be in the 30s overnight. That's what's perfect about spring and fall. Beer stays at the perfect temperature outdoors. I expect Sconnies to know these things.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 6, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Good ? how big is the beer cooler. I am all for a Friday night drinking meeting, eerrrr orrr what I meant to say was safety meeting . Got make sure everybody has ppe and no how to use it.
> 
> I bring some of Milwaukee's finest only 64 calories, got watch my girlish figure ya no.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



We can have a safety meeting in my shop on friday for those that want to come. My house will be a bit closer than the cabin to most of the attendees. I can fire up the grill too.

Hey StihlyinEly,

I'm right at 2 1/2 hours from virginia. I'm thinking it is about 3 1/2 from Ely. 
We do have room if you want to head down on Friday.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 6, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Is toilet paper available or bring your own?





Thorcw said:


> Its probably make your own



I think there is a Sears catalog in there. :monkey:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 6, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> I'm right at 2 1/2 hours from virginia. I'm thinking it is about 3 1/2 from Ely. We do have room if you want to head down on Friday.



That's about right, if I stop once or twice to caffeine-up. I'll let you know on the Friday slumber party. Might be the brand of beer served at the safety meeting that determines whether I head down Friday or get up early Saturday morning. I'm not likely to get very much sleep either way. Get up at 4 a.m. Saturday to get there by eight, or go there Friday and STAY up until 4 a.m. Saturday. After all, safety is important! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Thorcw (Apr 7, 2010)

Am I to close for the safety meeting?


----------



## Beefie (Apr 7, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Am I to close for the safety meeting?



Nope , I thought you were giving the lecher on being visible in the woods. From the pics I saw of you wearing that bright Neon jacket at the spring GTG. 

Any body have that pic of Thorcw in the neon?

Beefie


----------



## Thorcw (Apr 7, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Nope , I thought you were giving the lecher on being visible in the woods. From the pics I saw of you wearing that bright Neon jacket at the spring GTG.
> 
> Any body have that pic of Thorcw in the neon?
> 
> Beefie



I was just wondering if we became deep in discussion on safety issues that I might be able to save a trip home


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 7, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Nope , I thought you were giving the lecher on being visible in the woods. From the pics I saw of you wearing that bright Neon jacket at the spring GTG.
> 
> Any body have that pic of Thorcw in the neon?
> 
> Beefie



You mean this one?







Just thought I'd help!


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 7, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He looks ready for a snipe hunt!


----------



## Beefie (Apr 7, 2010)

yep ,that be the one,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## Beefie (Apr 7, 2010)

We better get the snipe bag out , o and check the batteries in the flaslight.

Beefie


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 7, 2010)

Even though he's holding a Dolmar, he's wearing Stihl colors. Bring that durn 044 and leave the Dolly Girl behind, man!  

Snipe hunt. Haven't organized one of those in years and years. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Thorcw (Apr 7, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


>



I had to put it back up its only on the forum ONLY 3 times now. The 044 is in pieces I should have my 066 by then


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 7, 2010)

Now thor, don't forget the goggles, remember, SAFETY FIRST!


----------



## Thorcw (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow next...


----------



## Beefie (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess it's thro Thorcw Under the buss night:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, I tossed him, but I sent him a rep pill to help him recover from the tire tracks LOL!


----------



## woodyman (Apr 7, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Wow next...



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrgRgTQ1g7o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrgRgTQ1g7o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Thor and his cookies


----------



## Thorcw (Apr 7, 2010)

Make fun of me and then give me drugs. People these days... ... everyones a doctor.


----------



## Thorcw (Apr 7, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> I had to put it back up its only on the forum ONLY 3 times now. The 044 is in pieces I should have my 066 by then



I look at that picture mor and more the camera used either made me bigger or the saw smaller... curious ... just doesnt look right for a 7900


----------



## woodyman (Apr 7, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> I look at that picture mor and more the camera used either made me bigger or the saw smaller... curious ... just doesnt look right for a 7900


 Maybe if the clutch cover were bigger the saw might look bigger


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 7, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> I look at that picture mor and more the camera used either made me bigger or the saw smaller... curious ... just doesnt look right for a 7900



It's just proof that the 7900 is all smoke and no toke.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 8, 2010)

Who is all planning on coming up for the friday night safty meeting/cookout/Mini gtg/ place to pass out I mean place to sleep.Got start figuring out on what to bring for grub.


Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 8, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Who is all planning on coming up for the friday night safty meeting/cookout/Mini gtg/ place to pass out I mean place to sleep.Got start figuring out on what to bring for grub.
> 
> 
> Beefie



I'll be off work and home about 6 on Friday. So anyone that wants to can show up for some brats or what ever we find to toss on the grill. And some refreshments for the Safety meeting. We can sharpen up some saws and shoot the bull.
Saturday we can eat Breakfast at Dale's in Grantsburg about 7ish. Then head for the One Shot Ranch.
Let me know if you need a place to crash on Friday night and we can arrange that for either my basement or Heavy Fuels place.

We will have to be careful where we will be cutting as it is pretty dry right now and we don't want to start any fires!

Dales is right on 70 by the only stop light in Grantsburg. If you need directions to my place let me know.


----------



## Thorcw (Apr 8, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Dales is right on 70 by the only stop light in Grantsburg. If you need directions to my place let me know.



Sorry thats funny ill be there


----------



## Beefie (Apr 8, 2010)

I will be coming up on Friday afternoon, Looks like I could bring up some desert and refreshments for the safety meeting. Wife is always making some kind of desert, and if I eat it I wouldn't fit in to have my clothes. 

Beefie


----------



## woodyman (Apr 8, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> It's just proof that the 7900 is all smoke and no toke.


 Thought I seen your car in St.Cloud today.Might not have been but I waved anyway.




The white car on the right has a bumper sticker I never saw before(IELY):jawdrop:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 9, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Thought I seen your car in St.Cloud today.Might not have been but I waved anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> The white car on the right has a bumper sticker I never saw before(IELY):jawdrop:



You see those durn bumper stickers here in town pretty often. Usually it's the mark of a tourista. If you see one on a Subaru Outback, it's the mark of someone who has moved here in the last several years. :biggrinbounce2:

I drive an old rusty Chevy Silverado 4x4, and the Mrs. tools around in a red Toyota 4Runner. Up here, ya gotta go 4x4 or go home. There are no bumper stickers on either vehicle.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 9, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> You see those durn bumper stickers here in town pretty often. Usually it's the mark of a tourista. If you see one on a Subaru Outback, it's the mark of someone who has moved here in the last several years. :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> I drive an old rusty Chevy Silverado 4x4, and the Mrs. tools around in a red Toyota 4Runner. Up here, ya gotta go 4x4 or go home. There are no bumper stickers on either vehicle.


 How do you like that AMSoil Saber?I just got a bottle of it and will mix it up this weekend with some 92 octane.J.D. uses the same oil with his special blend of gas.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey woodyman you going to beable to come over to wisconsin on the 17th, and give us a hand?

Beefie


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 11, 2010)

woodyman said:


> How do you like that AMSoil Saber?I just got a bottle of it and will mix it up this weekend with some 92 octane.J.D. uses the same oil with his special blend of gas.



I like the Saber a lot. I run it and non-ethanol premium in all my 2-stroke motors at either 50:1 or 40:1.

Can we get some exact directions? I read through the thread again and think I can find my way there, but it'd be cool if someone says: Go this distance and turn right or left here on this road, etc.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree with Stihlyinely. Hey are you coming up I mean down for the friday night safty meeting?

Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 11, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> I like the Saber a lot. I run it in all my 2-stroke motors at either 50:1 or 40:1.
> 
> Can we get some exact directions? I read through the thread again and think I can find my way there, but it'd be cool if someone says: Go this distance and turn right or left her on this road, etc.



To my place from MN. Take exit 165 off of Interstate 35 at Rock Creek. Go east(or left) on State highway 70 into Wisconsin. When you come into Grantsburg on 70 you will crest the hill and Dale's Restaurant will be on your right or on the south side of the road. It is just before the stop light. Take a right at the stop light and go south on STH 48/87. After about 5 miles STH 48 splits to the left or east. Turn left on 48 and go just over another mile and my driveway turns to the south, right after the "Welcome to Trade Lake" sign. Turn right onto my driveway and follow it across the field and into the woods. If you go past the giant red and white tower you went to far. 
I can stick a Dolmar sign out at the end of the driveway if need be.
Fire Number is 12913 at the end of the driveway.

To get to the cutting sight. Turn north at the stop light in grantsburg. Follow the painted geese on the road up thru town. The geese take you to the Crex Meadows wildlife Center. Stay on County road F and go past the wildlife center heading north about 5.5 miles. Turn right at N Refuge road and go about a quarter mile.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, GPT! 

Still not sure if it'll be Friday night or Saturday morning. I'll let you know when I know. May have a Friday gig in the evening, but I hope not.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 11, 2010)

WetGunPowder's wife is making pot of chili for saturday. And I think Denny's wife is making some of her great cookies. I'll try to get some sodas and water. 
Maybe a few dogs and brats. Shouldn't need anything else unless you feel compelled to bring something to snack on.


----------



## lazermule (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like a really good time guys. I'd be there if my wife wasn't turning 40 that day. I'm throwing her a party  so I kinda gotta be a part of it.... I'm less than an hour away and I come through G-Burg all the time as I have a few properties in Webster. Love the area!

We did a similar GTG for a fund raiser for my son's wrestling team. We have a local land clearer who donated a couple of loads of wood (his kid wrestles too) and a bunch of us (and the wrestlers) got together and cut-split and stacked it. Kind of fun doing a man vs. machine challenge with the wrestlers trying to keep up with hydraulic splitters, makes for some good muscle building and some serious production. All proceeds go to the wrestling team

Have fun guys and be safe, if theres a NE wind maybe I'll be able to smell the 2 stroke smoke from here.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 11, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Hey woodyman you going to beable to come over to wisconsin on the 17th, and give us a hand?
> 
> Beefie


 Wouldn't miss it,want to try out my new to me 034AV in some wood also.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 11, 2010)

Anybody going to have a video cam along? I ask because of what's going on in this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=2166440#post2166440


----------



## Beefie (Apr 11, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Anybody going to have a video cam along? I ask because of what's going on in this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=2166440#post2166440



I think SteveNWWI might have the ablity to take vids and post them on the web.

Beefie


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 11, 2010)

Beefie said:


> I think SteveNWWI might have the ablity to take vids and post them on the web.
> 
> Beefie



I'll have the camera along. It doesn't make "show quality" video, but plenty decent enough for youtube type work.

I tried using it to catch WGP actually working at the last charity cutting, but it seems to have malfunctioned...I'll try again Saturday!


----------



## woodyman (Apr 12, 2010)

J.D. are we going to need any tick spray?They have been out for awhile across the river.Are we going to be cutting the trees up alone or will we split into teams with a couple cutting and someone maybe moving brush out of the way?I will miss the safety meeting so don't get too close to me when I am cuttingI might just try to get up early enough to make Dales.Do they have good coffee there


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 12, 2010)

woodyman said:


> J.D. are we going to need any tick spray?They have been out for awhile across the river.Are we going to be cutting the trees up alone or will we split into teams with a couple cutting and someone maybe moving brush out of the way?I will miss the safety meeting so don't get too close to me when I am cuttingI might just try to get up early enough to make Dales.Do they have good coffee there


The trees are leaners and down, kinda spread around. We can do what ever guys are comfortable with. Some like to cut by themselves and some as a team. We aren't fussy. I'm just glad that everyone is coming to help.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 12, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> The trees are leaners and down, kinda spread around. We can do what ever guys are comfortable with. Some like to cut by themselves and some as a team. We aren't fussy. I'm just glad that everyone is coming to help.



Well we can't let you have all the fun now can we.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## MN Ripper (Apr 12, 2010)

If the weather guesser's are close it should be a great day to cut some wood. 59 for the high with sun to partly cloudy. 

Is anyone bringing a powered splitter? Or is this just cutting & loading?


----------



## lazermule (Apr 13, 2010)

Should be too terribly dry there either if Grantsburg is getting the same storm that the Twin Cities got this morning....


----------



## Beefie (Apr 15, 2010)

Who's all coming up on friday?:dunno:

Beefie


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 15, 2010)

It doesn't look good for me for the safety meeting, but I'll be up by 8 a.m. latest on Saturday. Looks like it's gonna be a pretty day out there, and my saws are getting HUNGRY! Just got done putting a 3-port muffler on the 038M, so she's opened up even a bit more than the original muff mod.


----------



## MN Ripper (Apr 15, 2010)

I'll be there at 8am on Saturday. Should be a good day! Wonder how many will come to do this?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hopefully I can leave early enough saturday morning to make it to Dale's for breakfast. 4-wheeler won't be coming with, though. The Dakota needed new rear brakes so there went getting some ramps.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 15, 2010)

Well I am hafe way loaded . Got the 6 wheeler strapped down in the back of the truck. Will just hafe to load the saws and gas up. I better not forget the beer thoe.O the wife is baking some cookie bars for the safty meeting as I type .

Beefie


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 15, 2010)

What happens if I flunk the safety meeting? Do I get stuck cuttin with WGP???


----------



## Beefie (Apr 15, 2010)

No we will just put ya with Thorcw, He will be wearing the bright orange jacket then we now were both of you are.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 15, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> What happens if I flunk the safety meeting? Do I get stuck cuttin with WGP???



Much worse - you get stuck sharpening all his "Dirt Special" chains!


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 15, 2010)

I finally made it home after a long day. We look forward to meeting you all tomorrow night and Saturday morn. I'll be at WetGunPowders all day tomorrow. I plan on sharpening my saws at the safety meeting.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 15, 2010)

I can always run the skid steer, Did I ever mention I'm Blind in one eye and can't see much out of the other?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 15, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I can always run the skid steer, Did I ever mention I'm Blind in one eye and can't see much out of the other?



Ain't that all truckers? Makes it easier for the lot lizards LOL!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 16, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> What happens if I flunk the safety meeting? Do I get stuck cuttin with WGP???



Funny-But not HA HA funny.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry guys, gotta bail out on you.

Had a sudden issue with some super hot parts at work, material won't be in till tomorrow AM, and guess who gets the honor of waiting for it to show and throwing some parts together that have to be on an airplane for a trade show Sunday afternoon?

Yup, you guessed it, ME. Be not afraid, I'm being quite well compensated for them &*((ing up a good weekend. Left early today, paid day off in the future, and time and a half and mileage to and from work tomorrow! Did I drive a hard enough bargain?

Stihly, Beefie, and anyone else I haven't met from the GTGs, I apologize for not getting to meet you this weekend, but knowing Grandpatractor, Wetgunpowder, and Heavy Fuel's hospitality, I suspect you'll make a return visit one day.

Make sure to get a ton of pictures to remind me what I missed!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 16, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Sorry guys, gotta bail out on you.
> 
> Had a sudden issue with some super hot parts at work, material won't be in till tomorrow AM, and guess who gets the honor of waiting for it to show and throwing some parts together that have to be on an airplane for a trade show Sunday afternoon?
> 
> ...



Too many Steves spoil the pot, anyway. Kidding!   

Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out logistics for camera/saws. Roughly how big an area are these downed oaks in, and how far off the road are they? 

Looks like just over 200 miles from my place to the cutting site. Good thing a lot of it is faster highways. The Minnesota interstate route will be faster than cutting over into Cheeseland at Duluth/Superior and coming down WI Hwy. 35.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 16, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Too many Steves spoil the pot, anyway. Kidding!
> 
> Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out logistics for camera/saws. Roughly how big an area are these downed oaks in, and how far off the road are they?
> 
> Looks like just over 200 miles from my place to the cutting site. Good thing a lot of it is faster highways. The Minnesota interstate route will be faster than cutting over into Cheeseland at Duluth/Superior and coming down WI Hwy. 35.



Yep! Come down I35 to Hwy 70 then east to Grantsburg. Trees are scattered thru-out the 80 acre property but the majority of them are in the SW corner of about 10 to 12 acres.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 16, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Yep! Come down I35 to Hwy 70 then east to Grantsburg. Trees are scattered thru-out the 80 acre property but the majority of them are in the SW corner of about 10 to 12 acres.



Thanks, WGP. See you tomorrow. I'll be the guy yawning.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 16, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I can always run the skid steer, Did I ever mention I'm Blind in one eye and can't see much out of the other?


 Like you ran it at the GTG a few weeks ago?Let me refresh your memory:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## luvsaws (Apr 16, 2010)

Have fun all and stay safe!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 18, 2010)

I want to thank everyone that showed up today. We had a great time meeting everyone and we cut alot of wood.

Finally just got from the after cutting "safety review". 
I told Beefie that he can't leave without running a dolmar. 
So he is staying in the basement again tonight. He only has a 5 and 1/2 hour drive to get home. Hopefully some will post pics as I forgot my camera today.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 18, 2010)

Thought I'd shout out a big thank you for all you fellas who organized this.

It was not only a blast to run the saws through some big oak, but it was for a good cause, too. Who says firewood only warms you twice, anyway? 

Great to meet you all. Good eats, good company, good cause. I didn't even take the cameras out of the pickup. Got so busy cutting the day got away from me. But there were other folks with cameras, so no doubt you'll be seeing pics soon.

Coupla things:

It's good the ibuprofen are kicking in now.  
I know why they call him Beefie.  
Thor, sharpen your damn chain!   
HeavyFuel, whenever you wanna sell that ported 066, CALL ME FIRST! 
J.D., I am now coveting my neighbor's 7900.


----------



## Thorcw (Apr 18, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Thought I'd shout out a big thank you for all you fellas who organized this.
> 
> It was not only a blast to run the saws through some big oak, but it was for a good cause, too. Who says firewood only warms you twice, anyway?
> 
> ...



Which one there both fresh chains?


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 18, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Which one there both fresh chains?



Just goofin' with ya, man.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 18, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> J.D., I am now coveting my neighbor's 7900.



Beefie snuck out on me this morning. I think he was worried about the same thing. He still hasn't run a Dolmar yet.:censored:


----------



## donthraen (Apr 18, 2010)

I live in N.E. don't think Ill be their I do allot of give away firewood I probably gave 3-4 cords this past winter all ax split myself its a good thing


----------



## woodyman (Apr 18, 2010)

It was a super fun time yesterday helping out Interfaith Caregivers.Met alot of great guys.I will be posting alot of pics and vids later.The wife wants me to go shopping with her down toward the cities nowIf someone posts a pic of a 346 that looks like mine hung up in a tree its not mine and I don't know how it got there


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 18, 2010)

*Many Thanks To All!*

Thanks for all the good work and good fun provided by all. It was great to meet some new faces and reconnect with others. The travel expences some of you laid out to do this will not be forgotten either. Thanks to the Glover brothers also for the skiddy to use (Too bad it blew a hyd. hose)! It really hit me when Denny from INterfaith commented that we are his go-to guys for getting the wood cut he needs. I know I'll be ready whenever he needs help, hopefully everyone who helped yesterday and many others will to!


----------



## Beefie (Apr 18, 2010)

*Some pics.*

Well since it seems like only Woodyman and myself were taking pics, And the professional photographer was to busy burying his saws in the wood:hmm3grin2orange:Hi Sihlyinely. 
Here are some pics, I would of had more but the batteries in the camera went south.
Well I meet Thorcw, Grapatractor, and Heavyfuel , Friday night at the safety meeting. The meeting must of been a success, We managed to stay up till midnight .

Here is the first pic , as I forgot to bring the camera out until 10:00 break. Here is are pro photoguy with his 038.




Here he is cutting wood .




Here is a pic of the guy's at 10 oclock break.




Another pic of the guys, different angle I think some of them look skinnyer from this side:hmm3grin2orange:




Here is a pic of Woodyman & Sthilyinely working on bucking up the wood at the landing. I think Heavyfuel was driving the skiddy then, hard to tell if its him with out seeing if he's sleeping again, he likes to do that in the skiddy.





More pics coming

Beefie


----------



## Beefie (Apr 18, 2010)

*More pics*

The first two pics are the guys taking there noon lunch break, For some reason I thoght I took some pics in between 10oclock break and 12oclock lunch. The last Three pics are after lunch when Grandpatractor had the itch to cut some big wood. I think He just wanted to here the thud when it hit the ground:wave:





















Beefie


----------



## Beefie (Apr 18, 2010)

*More pics*

First pic Heavyfuel picking the butt log with the skiddy, that skiddy really helped out ,




Second pic Granpatractor showing us the proper way to thro a chain, Sthilyinely,Woodyman and Grizz were his students




WetGunPowder, MNRipper and Grizz helping limb the big oak.




Stihlyinely showing us how a 046 thro's chips and grizz limbing out the big oak




Grizz, Stihlyinely and Woodyman still limbing out the big oak.





More pics coming.

Beefie


----------



## Beefie (Apr 18, 2010)

*How to hang a husky*

The limbing master woodyman shows us how to hang a husky, Step one cut into pinched tree to relieve tension.




Step two realize the tree was under more tension than u thought and turn around and smile for the camera.



 
Step three, use a STIHL 260 to cut out husky 346xp, showing us once again why stihl's are better than husky's:deadhorse::hmm3grin2orange:




Many hands make lite work




Another big tree that even made Grandapatractor look small:hmm3grin2orange:





Well that is all the pics that I have"camera batteries died" hopefully Woodyman gets some time to post the pics and vids that he took. All together it was a good day cutting, I think we had 16 guys cutting. I think there is 10-12 cords cut and at the landing and another 1-2 cord still out in the woods do to a hydraulic hose breaking on the skiddy.

Just wanted to thank Grandpatractor for letting me stay at his house over the weekend, you can't ask for better hosts.

Thanks Heavyfuel for letting me try out your modified 066. If you ever decide to sell it let me no. No Stihlyinely I saw it first.

Thanks Wetgunpowder for letting us cut on your family's land, and donating the wood.Thank you to Wetgunpwders wife for making that really good chilly.

Thank you interfaith caregivers for the cookies and drink.

It was nice to meet everybody and maybe we can do it again some time.

Beefie


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice pics, Beefie!

Sure was nice just being a chainsaw guy that day for me. I still wanted to get the big posed group shot with all the guys and their saws on top the woodpile, but it seemed like nearly half the group drifted away unannounced, and then it was too late. 

Oh well. Next time!  

Woodyman, you're up!  

After getting up at 3:30 a.m., getting through road trouble and to the GTG late, and cutting, cutting, cutting, then getting back here just short of 9 p.m., I was hoping these old bones could have a long spring nap followed by a day of rest. Ah, nope. Spent a fair bit of time today shinnying around a crawlspace on my back. Under the 12x24 addition some genius put in a bunch of years ago, I put in 4x4 beams and support jacks down the middle. Fools who built it used 2x6 on 16 inch centers with a run of 12 feet, and no support through the middle. We got so tired of bouncing that we picked up the beams and jacks over Christmas. Mrs. StihlyinEly got so sick of looking at those jacks and beams stacked down the basement since Christmas that she made a strong point today, so off to work I went. Wish I had pain meds stronger than Ibuprofen. I'd like to rest tomorrow, but there's a saw to ship off for porting, 7 cords of ash/birch to split and stack, two rooms to Sheetrock, a boat to prep for opener, a lake cabin to open next week, more land to clear/clean up behind our place . . .  

I'm kinda thinking the charity woodcutting was the most fun and least work! When can we have another one? I need the break. Once again, good to spend time with you cool fellas.


----------



## just a dave (Apr 18, 2010)

How to hang a husky,,,That's hilarious     
Looks like you guys had a really good time of it, you'll surely be blessed for your efforts. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## donthraen (Apr 18, 2010)

same as just a dave stated kinda wish I was there sorry I wasn't any time in the woods is a good time


----------



## woodyman (Apr 18, 2010)

You got part of it right "limbing master" but that was not me,it was someone that looked like me.This is me on a pile of wood I cut,well maybe I had alittle help:hmm3grin2orange:




More pics coming.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 18, 2010)

I kept seeing this one guy with sususpenders all day and he was either riding around on some 6X6 thing or standing around BSing:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:Had to do it Beefie,"How to hang a husky"


----------



## woodyman (Apr 18, 2010)

First pic looks like break time-



Second pic is Stihlyinely and MR. glow in the dark Thor



Third pic is Thor



Forth pic is Thor and grampatractor getting some exercise



Fifth pic is Stihylinely and grampatractor


----------



## Beefie (Apr 18, 2010)

I kept seeing this one guy with sususpenders all day and he was either riding around on some 6X6 thing or standing around BSing:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:Had to do it Beefie,"How to hang a husky"[/QUOTE]

I figured something would come of this, I still think the hanging husky pic is funny:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 18, 2010)

Beefie said:


> I still think the hanging husky pic is funny.



Best part was, it took a stock 50cc Stihl to rescue a Snellerized 50cc husky. What can overcome operator error? Hey, I had my share of op-err yesterday, too. But I think we better start calling Woodyman's Husky the "skinny."


----------



## woodyman (Apr 18, 2010)

First pic is grampatractor attacking a big one



Second pic is chow time



Third pic is Stihlyinely throwing some chips with his ported 038



Forth pic is grampatractor running one heck of a saw,my ported 371



Fifth pic is Thor working on his bar


----------



## Thorcw (Apr 18, 2010)

That was just wierd that one got done with one cut then the chain wouldnt move (no the break wasnt on). Took the bar off and the sprocket was just about siezed worked it a bit and it freed up. I always grease them must have been a chip stuck in it but ive never had that happen before.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 18, 2010)

First pic is grampatractor and Stihlyinely getting ready to attack a big oak



Second pic is Thor Grizzlyadams86 and Beefie looking at a big oak



Third pic is Grizzlyadams86 getting a better view



Forth and fifth pic,trying to get the big one into smaller pieces


----------



## Beefie (Apr 18, 2010)

Keep the pics coming Woodyman. Boy you have a lot of pics of me just standing around. I did run my saws honest.


Beefie


----------



## woodyman (Apr 18, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> That was just wierd that one got done with one cut then the chain wouldnt move (no the break wasnt on). Took the bar off and the sprocket was just about siezed worked it a bit and it freed up. I always grease them must have been a chip stuck in it but ive never had that happen before.


 Maybe you hit some squirrel poop with it.I hear that stuff is hell on bars and chains:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## woodyman (Apr 18, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Keep the pics coming Woodyman. Boy you have a lot of pics of me just standing around. I did run my saws honest.
> 
> 
> Beefie


  I still have 16 vids to upload


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 18, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Keep the pics coming Woodyman. Boy you have a lot of pics of me just standing around. I did run my saws honest.



If you ran your saws, I never saw it. I even felt your saws and they felt cool all day, if you know what I mean.  

I gotta say, you were a great partner when I was cutting those bigguns. You'd motion, I'd back off, we'd talk, and your points were always good points. You don't need a saw in your hand to give full meaning to the day. But you know the AS rule. If there are no pics, it NEVER HAPPENED! 



woodyman said:


> I still have 16 vids to upload



Uh-oh. Guess it'll be my turn to take some #### when they are posted. Maybe my shaving the stump will keep the felling deficiencies from the hawk eyes of the AS Felling Police, but I doubt it.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 18, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Maybe you hit some squirrel poop with it.I hear that stuff is hell on bars and chains:hmm3grin2orange:



Naw I bet his pet squirrel pee on it after he cut his home down. rusted it right up.

Beefie


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 18, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Naw I bet his pet squirrel pee on it after he cut his home down. rusted it right up.



Those Dollies just can't take the acid like they could 20 years ago.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 18, 2010)

Some one here did see me run my saws, Were is grizz or wetgunpowder they saw me run my saws. Scouts honers:hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## woodyman (Apr 18, 2010)

First,second and third pic is the skidder at work









Forth pic is HeavyFuel helping out Grizzlyadams86 with his 2100 chain latter Sat. over at grampatractors,I think thats Joel(correct me if I am wrong)HeavyFuel and grampatractors brother behind them



The last pic is grampatractor,I think he is saying a few choice words to that big oak:jawdrop:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 18, 2010)

Sounds like a heck of a good time! I'm sorry to have missed it. I'll do my best to get to the next one.

I AM starting to think that woodyman put the saws down and picked up the camera after the Husky hanging...but hey, we understand 

Sent a little rep care package to those of you I could.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 18, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Some one here did see me run my saws, Were is grizz or wetgunpowder they saw me run my saws. Scouts honers.



If there are no pics, it NEVER HAPPENED! You Sconnies. Always trying to pull the wool over our eyes.  



Steve NW WI said:


> I AM starting to think that woodyman put the saws down and picked up the camera after the Husky hanging...but hey, we understand



After he hung the Husky until it was so dead it needed a Stihl to provide the resurrection, he knew his days were numbered. 

Too bad you weren't there, Steve. Next time!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 18, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Some one here did see me run my saws, Were is grizz or wetgunpowder they saw me run my saws. Scouts honers:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Beefie



I can say you ran a few of your saws.

I had a great time yesterday and meeting some new people. Whenever the next one is planned, I'll try to make it up there to help again. It's a good thing knowing there are going to be a lot people being able to keep their homes warm this winter.

And thanks to Heavy Fuel for the chain sharping, too.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 18, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> That was just wierd that one got done with one cut then the chain wouldnt move (no the break wasnt on). Took the bar off and the sprocket was just about siezed worked it a bit and it freed up. I always grease them must have been a chip stuck in it but ive never had that happen before.





woodyman said:


> Maybe you hit some squirrel poop with it.I hear that stuff is hell on bars and chains:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 18, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> After he hung the Husky until it was so dead it needed a Stihl to provide the resurrection, he knew his days were numbered.



So, 361s can cure cancer, but it takes a 260 to bring a Husky back from the dead? 

Beefie, you for sure missed an opportunity to be converted to the "other" orange. JD's Dolmars have done more than their share of advertising around here.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 18, 2010)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I can say you ran a few of your saws.
> 
> I had a great time yesterday and meeting some new people. Whenever the next one is planned, I'll try to make it up there to help again. It's a good thing knowing there are going to be a lot people being able to keep their homes warm this winter.



See I told ya , I did run my saws. It was fun to work with ya grizz. Nice to put a face to the names. I wish I could have had a chance to talk to MNRipper, he brought his echos along wanted to take a peek at those. O well I guess next time, so much going on hard to meet up with everybody.

Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 18, 2010)

I so much wanted to run up and yell "pull" and cut that thing. Just to see how far it would fly.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 18, 2010)

Beefie said:


> See I told ya , I did run my saws. It was fun to work with ya grizz. Nice to put a face to the names. I wish I could have had a chance to talk to MNRipper, he brought his echos along wanted to take a peek at those. O well I guess next time, so much going on hard to meet up with everybody.
> 
> Beefie



Thanks for all the help and bringing that 6x6. 
All you guys did a good job with the pics.
Yes I wanted to try out that 670 of MNRipper's.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 18, 2010)

Ahhh, a good day, with many more good days online to back it up.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 18, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> I so much wanted to run up and yell "pull" and cut that thing. Just to see how far it would fly.



Maybe we should get a wildthingy for this :greenchainsaw:


----------



## woodyman (Apr 18, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> If there are no pics, it NEVER HAPPENED! You Sconnies. Always trying to pull the wool over our eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> After he hung the Husky until it was so dead it needed a Stihl to provide the resurrection, he knew his days were numbered.  I am thinking you might have forgoten who and which saw cut your Stihl loose from that big oak


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 18, 2010)

woodyman said:


> I am thinking you might have forgoten who and which saw cut your Stihl loose from that big oak



Not at all. We're just trash talkin, bubba. 



StihlyinEly said:


> Hey, I had my share of op-err yesterday, too.



That's what I'm sayin, baby. It's all just good sport and lots of laughs.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TY3SJT6SJ5g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TY3SJT6SJ5g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Heres one for you Bubba:hmm3grin2orange:At least you got it down


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7L0uAhwAzFU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7L0uAhwAzFU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> I could listen to this sound all day.The guys quartering up some big ones.Looks like Thor,GrizzlyAdams86,Stihlyinely and I don't know the other ones name(sorry) and J.D. walking around.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yiyV8Si84GE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yiyV8Si84GE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Stihlyinely taking a chuck off a big log:jawdrop:Its looking more and more like he did alittle cutting Sat.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SHQ1MPSx-X0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SHQ1MPSx-X0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Thor doing some bucking on a big oak log.Don't look like his 7900,looks like a 2100 HuskyYes I will send you the vid.Hope you and your pet squirrel enjoy it


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ug_MmeKrc2M&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ug_MmeKrc2M&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Skid loader in action.Wonder how that oil line sprung a leak.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gYTN_DICfpM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gYTN_DICfpM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Skid loader in action.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/heondKMtKRg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/heondKMtKRg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Skid loader in action.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i33rq1Fc5HU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i33rq1Fc5HU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Getting a GTG racing piece from the big oak.Looks like the guy with the suspenders was doing something:jawdrop: but not cutting wood:monkey:


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ITUpXESmI-E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ITUpXESmI-E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> grampatractor and Stihlyinely limbing the big oak.Without the skid loader it would have been a lot more work


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WPOYEBsuyxM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WPOYEBsuyxM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Stihlyinely getting another big log ready for the skid loader to haul away.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 19, 2010)

You finally done posting all the video, Woodyman? I repped ya for it. That's harder work than running a chainsaw all day!


----------



## MN Ripper (Apr 19, 2010)

Definitely worth the trip-great time, people, food, and most of all great cause! Amazing how much wood can get cut and hauled out of the woods in one day. So much going on all over the place at one time but it seemed to flow smooth. Grandpatractor and WetGunPowder are great hosts!

For someone that is used to cutting tree service log piles in his yard it was a nice change of pace to get out in the woods and cut there. I'm not used to limbing or dealing with brush so I gained some more experience with that.

Beefie & JD you can cut with my CS-670 or any of my other saws at the next Interfaith event. I know they are hated with a passion down in the chainsaw forum but they have worked very well for me and I enjoy cutting with them.

JD you seem to be a sharpening guru maybe I can get some pointers on filing? I can't free hand file worth a darn, if I need it real sharp its use the Oregon clamp on filing guide or have LTG power equipment grind them for me.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/puHHhz6iOsg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/puHHhz6iOsg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> The big oak going down.I wasn't too close to it when it went down.I was over by the "How to hang a Husky" tree trying to figure out my error and I found out the only way it could have happened is the 346 was just way too sharp and way too fast.If it would have been a Stihl it would not have cut as fast and not hung.There is no other explaination for it as I see it


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> You finally done posting all the video, Woodyman? I repped ya for it. That's harder work than running a chainsaw all day!


 Think I got 3 more vids and 3 or 4 pics to go but will do them tonight.I need a break,think I will take the dog for a walk and have another beer.It is my day off


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice vids Woody! Is that Skinny Fuel in the loader? I think more might have gotten done if someone with a bit more umm, "counterweight" were running it!!!

Ripper, you ain't the only Echo owner around. I like to play with my little 280 E top handle now and then, even if it is only slightly slower than a hacksaw with a metal blade on it...Check the GTG threads, I think only one of Mark's Mini Macs was slower than that thing. It does sound good though.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lpT5JFAO86g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lpT5JFAO86g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Thor limbing with his 7900 Dolliemar.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 19, 2010)

woodyman said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lpT5JFAO86g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lpT5JFAO86g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Thor limbing with his 7900 Dolliemar.



Gee, think Thor's got enough HP there for a limber? 

Well, considering Thor was the Germanic red-haired and bearded god of thunder, maybe he'd pick a gazillion cc saw to trim. Hey, wait a minute. Germanic, red haired and bearded? That's ME! Time to pick up a 7900 of my own. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

I heard someone say they wanted pics of this load of wood that was hauled out of the woods so here they are.Looks like MNRipper and grampatractor(can't miss him)and I don't know the others.Looks like some nice Stihls laying on the ground too


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 19, 2010)

Great pic of those three classic Stihls in the last shot, Woodyman.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Great pic of those three classic Stihls in the last shot, Woodyman.


 Thought you would like them seeing that they are yours:hmm3grin2orange:Got one more vid,just waiting for the new sound track.At the end of the vid someone used the F word and I don't think it would be good to have it on here.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 19, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YTAk3Zho9hs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YTAk3Zho9hs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Thor cutting a GTG log to 8 foot long with the Dolliemar 7900.Sorry Thor about the sound track but I couldn't post it the way it was.Nice cut thoughThats all I have for pics and vids.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 19, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Great pic of those three classic Stihls in the last shot, Woodyman.



Offered the kid $100 to back over them creamsickels but he wouldn't do it!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 19, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Offered the kid $100 to back over them creamsickels but he wouldn't do it!



That kid's mamma didn't raise no dumb kids!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 19, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> That kid's mamma didn't raise no dumb kids!



Still aint figured out where the red hair came from Any chance you was around these parts in JAN 1989?????????:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 19, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Still aint figured out where the red hair came from. Any chance you was around these parts in JAN 1989??????



Actually, no! Whew! Glad to have dodged that bullet. I've got enough ex wives and enough kids as it is! I was up at 10,000 feet in Colorado working for a gold mine. Truly. 

But my red hair was a compete accident in my whole extended family as well. My mom eventually settled on a comment whenever anyone remarked about my blazing red hair (yeah, yeah, I know, we're talking about 40 years ago here).

She'd say it came from the milkman.

I never knew what that meant until much later. Milkmans are good people. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## luvsaws (Apr 19, 2010)

Great pic's guys!
Looked like alot of fun and a beautiful day to top it off!


----------



## donthraen (Apr 20, 2010)

your pictures makes me wish I could afford to have bean there and meat people that no this stuff around hear their isnt any just farmers that think their saw is broken cause it wont cut after cutting fire wood for 2 years without a sharpen or cleanup


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 16, 2010)

*Thank you from interfaith caregivers*

Got a card from Denny with Interfaith Caregivers this week-he wanted me to relay it you guys..... Dear Boyd, Thank you so much for pulling everything together on Saturday April 17th. What a great bunch of people! What you and your group have done for Interfaith Caregivers will have a positive and lasting impact on the health and safety of many people in Burnett County. I personally and Interfaith Caregivers are very grateful for your donation of firewood,money,food,time ,and energy. Like you said at the worksite, we are blessed to have come in contact with a great bunch of folks who like to cut firewood! Please thank everyone again for us for a wonderful effort.Take care and we hope to see you soon. Denny


----------



## Beefie (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for posting that Boyd. How is Denny doing on that log pile we left for him. I hope there hasn't been any theft of the wood. 

Beefie


----------



## Thorcw (May 16, 2010)

When is the next gtg?


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 16, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Thanks for posting that Boyd. How is Denny doing on that log pile we left for him. I hope there hasn't been any theft of the wood.
> 
> Beefie



I know he's gotten a few loads out. I think he had planned on having some of the people who could pick the wood up at the landing do that too. As far as I know none of it has fallen into enemy hands! Steve from across the road has been keeping an eye on it for him.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 16, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> When is the next gtg?



Hopefully in the fall we can GTG again for this great cause! After a killing frost does in all the bugs it is much more enjoyable up there!


----------



## woodyman (May 16, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Hopefully in the fall we can GTG again for this great cause! After a killing frost does in all the bugs it is much more enjoyable up there!


 Sounds like a winner with no bugs,I hate bugs and the heat.


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 16, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Hopefully in the fall we can GTG again for this great cause! After a killing frost does in all the bugs it is much more enjoyable up there!



I'm in! Lake trout season here finishes up the end of September, with all of October yawning ahead of me before deer season, and all my wood is already cut for this coming winter, so no woodcutting needed here at the homestead. Saws are gonna be hungry! Gotta dip those ported MS460 and MS660 saws in some fat oak. _Somebody_ has to keep the Dolmar pukes honest!


----------



## Thorcw (May 16, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> I'm in! Lake trout season here finishes up the end of September, with all of October yawning ahead of me before deer season, and all my wood is already cut for this coming winter, so no woodcutting needed here at the homestead. Saws are gonna be hungry! Gotta dip those ported MS460 and MS660 saws in some fat oak. _Somebody_ has to keep the Dolmar pukes honest!



Sounds like racing words but seriously we need to do something before fall


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 17, 2010)

Just give a date and time and I'll head on up. Always ready to go out cutting.


----------



## MN Ripper (May 17, 2010)

I'd cut again for Denny too, great way to spend a Saturday.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 1, 2010)

*Bump*

Made a trip to the ONE SHOT this weekend to check out Denny's progress on the woodpile. IT WAS ALL GONE!!! Talked to his wife and she said they split and hauled it all away earlier in the summer. She also said the project at hand now is to get the wood to the people who need it. She also said they have enough grant and donation money (including the raffle saw monies) to purchase 3 more semi loads of logs! Hopefully we can get a few guys together and finish up what was left at the ONE SHOT after the skidsteer took a dump and get a crew to Denny's when he has room for us!!!


----------



## MN Ripper (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update WGP. From what I remember it was a very good sized pile so I'm sure he had a fair amount of time into it just splitting it all.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 2, 2010)

Lemme know when - hope my schedule settles down pretty soon. I'm pretty well booked thru September, but will try to get a weekend open whenever it's on.

WGP - the anniversary gift 420 you sold to my buddy a couple weeks ago went over well, though I fear it's gonna get the patented slowp glitter and barbie stickers treatment. They'll be coming over to help cut when I get rolling and I'll get pix then.

Maybe they'll come with up for some charity cutting as well.


----------

